# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  ساختن apk از پایتون

## RezaMIT

سلام دوستان، من می‌خوام روی گوشیم برنامه‌های ساده‌ای رو با کد پایتون بنویسم و بعد تبدیل به فایل apk کنم که روی اندروید بشه نصب کرد. چطور و با چه برنامه‌ای می‌تونم این کار رو انجام بدم؟ ممنون

----------


## lord_viper

با استفاده از کتابخونه کیوی و برنامه buildozer که فعلا فقط روی اوبونتو اجرا میشه میتونین از پایتون خروجی apk بگیرین
در غیر این صورت اگه صرفا بخواهید کدهای پایتون رو روی گوشی اجرا کنین میتونین از برنامه های qpython و sl4a روی گوشی اندرویداستفاده کنید

----------


## RezaMIT

کیوی که روی ویندوز عمل می‌کنه، پس ظاهرا توی خود اندروید دنبالش نگردم.

ممنون از راهنمائیتون

----------

